# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Robert  Shvarc

## Brari

nga gaz.shqiptare
----------------------

Përkthyesi i njohur feston 70-vjetorin mes miqsh 

Një trokitje gotash në përvjetorin e Robert Shvarc 


-----------------------------------------------------------

mi.ho.

TIRANE

Njeriu i letrave, përkthyesi i njohur Robert Shvarc ka festuar dje në mbrëmje përvjetorin e 70-të të ditëlindjes së tij. Me iniciativën e miqve më të ngushtë, kjo ditë e shënuar për Shvarcin është kaluar mes tingujve të muzikës dhe trokitjes së gotave të shampanjës në një nga lokalet e Tiranës "Për miqtë". 

Me plot emocione ai i priti të gjitha urimet që i erdhën nga miqtë e ftuar. Urimi më i zakonshëm ishte: "Pastë jetë të gjatë dhe realizoftë plot gjëra që ai nuk mundi të bënte në rininë e vet". Në një moment, si duke qeshur, edhe vetë Shvarci ia uroi vetes këtë të fundit. Një urim të veçantë i ka dërguar Shvarcit edhe kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Fatos Nano. Në këtë urim thuhet: 

"Në këtë përvjetor të ditëlindjes Suaj, dëshiroj t'ju shpreh sinqerisht ndenjat më të ngrohta miqësore. Dhe pse vitet kalojnë, mendja dhe zemra juaj ka mbetur gjithonë e freskët dhe rinore. Duke kujtuar librat e shumtë që kam lexuar, do të përsërisja një ndjenjë të hershme falënderimi dhe respekti për punën tuaj të mrekullueshme. Ju uroj me gjithë shpirt që të vazhdoni punën tuaj si shkrimtar dhe si përkthyes i veprave të letërsisë dhe kulturës botërore". 

Robert Shvarc njihet si përkthyesi i një pjese të mirë të autorëve të huaj nga gjuha gjermane, duke filluar që nga: kolana e gjatë e veprave të Remarkut, Stefan Cvajkut, Bretolt Brehtit, Henrih Hajnes, Gëtes, Shilerit, Kurt Tukolskit, Uinertit apo Enzensbergut. Janë të shumtë titujt e përkthyer prej tij; "Harku i triumfit", "Asgjë e re nga fronti i Perëndimit", "Shkëndija e jetës", "Obelisku i zi", "Çifutka e Toledos", "Nëna Kurajë dhe fëmijët e saj", "Arturo Ui", "Opera për tre grosh", "Gjermania, përrallë dimri", vëllime me poezi etj. Veç kësaj, Shvarci ka përkthyer dhe autorë shqiptarë nga gjuha shqipe në atë gjermane, si: Dritëro Agolli, Ismail Kadare, Rexhep Qosja, Gaqo Bushaka etj.

----------


## Dita

Nga autore jogjermane i shtoj kesaj liste emrash autoresh e tituj librash, *Gabriel Garsia Markez* me *Njeqind vjet vetmi*






Nga http://www.parajsa.com



Nje ure mes kulturave shqiptaro-gjermane: emri i perkthyesit Robert Zhvarc, perkujtohet sot me 10 dhjetor, ne 70 vjetorin e lindjes, vetem me nje urim te ambasades gjermane. Zhgenjimi i perkthyesit rebel, ne arenen e debateve te sotme te akademikeve shqiptare per gjuhen standarte.  
Robert Zhvarc  



Nje ure mes kulturave shqiptaro-gjermane: emri i perkthyesit Robert Zhvarc, perkujtohet sot me 10 dhjetor, ne 70 vjetorin e lindjes, vetem me nje urim te ambasades gjermane. Zhgenjimi i perkthyesit rebel, ne arenen e debateve te sotme te akademikeve shqiptare per gjuhen standarte.

Ambasada Gjermane uron per 70 vjetorin e lindjes se perkthyesit Robert Zhvarc, nepermjet pershendetjeve miqesore te Jonatan Eeinberg, atashe i shtypit prane ambasades gjermane. Ka kujtime zyrtare, te hidheta, qe nderrojne jete vetem nje here ne 100 vjet. Ne Shqiperine e tranzicionit politik dhe moralit te ndyre, te vertetat luajne "ku kam fshehti". Ashtu si Zhvarc-it, perkthyes nga gjermanishtja ne shqip dhe anasjelltas, per dy breza te gjalle i qellon te kujtohet ne 70 vjetor nga ambasada dhe asnje subjekt, apo institucion i kultures shqiptare: "Ambasada Gjermane uron zotin Robert Shvarc me rastin e shtatedhjetevjetorit te ditelindjes se tij. Ambasada e Republikes Federale te Gjermanise nderon personalitetin e shquar te kultures shqiptare, njekohesisht ate, qe per disa dhjetevjecare e deri me sot, me perkthimet e tij mjeshterore ka qene, eshte dhe do te jete Ambasador Nderi i kultures dhe letersise gjermane ne Shqiperi. Me perkthimet sa te zgjedhura aq dhe mjeshterore, sic jane: nga Erich Maria Remarque "Tre shoket", "Harku i Triumfit", "Asgje e re nga fronti i Perendimit", "Shkendija e jetes", apo "Obelisku i zi"; nga Lion Feuchteagner "Cifutka e Toledos", "Francisko Goja"; nga Stefan Zeeig "Zhozef Fushe" dhe novela te Bertolt Brecht "Nena Kuraje dhe femijet e saj", "Kenga e nje nene gjermane", "Ditet e Komunes", "Arturo Ui", "Pushket e nenes Karrar", "Opera per tre grosh", "Baali"; nga Heinrich Heine "Gjermania perralle dimri"; nga Goethe dhe Schiller "Poezi dhe Balada" si dhe nga Kurt Tucholski, Einert, Brecht "Poezi te zgjedhura" dhe se fundi me vellimin e poezive te poetit te shquar bashkekohor H. M. Enzensberg.

Robert Shvarc mundi te ndertonte nje ure komunikimi ndermjet kultures e letersise gjermane dhe kultures e letersise shqiptare. Pervec perkthimeve te lartpermendura, zoti Robert Shvarc ka bere dhe shume perkthime te shkrimtareve te shquar shqiptare te 50 viteve te fundit nga gjuha shqipe ne gjermanisht, si Ismail Kadare, Dritero Agolli, Gaqo Bushaka, Rexhep Qosja, Hydajet Beqiri etj. 

Per keto kontribute, ne vitin 1995 ai mori cmimin "Kryqi i meritave gjermane". I pari nder emrat e kultures shqiptare qe e merrte kete titull, ne kete fushe. I pari per vendet e Lindjes, i vleresuar per kesi kontributesh ne kulture nga vet presidenti gjerman i asaj kohe. 

Qysh atehere, asnje shenje, nga kreu i shtetit a qeverise shqiptare, per figuren e Robert Zhvarcit. Sot eshte 70 vjetori i tij. Dy nete me pare sapo ka kaluar nje krize te forte zemre, pas disa nderhyrjeve te njepasnjeshme, operacioneve, brenda dhe jashte vendit. E shoqja thote se perkeqesimin e ka vec prej te ftohtit. Ai vet, Zhvarci i pabindur nga veshtiresite e llojit te sotem, mbetet i zhgenjyer, nga atmosfera e deritanishme e rrethit te linguisteve dhe perkthyesve. 

Zhvarc ka shfaqur pershtypjet e tij, mbi gjuhen e medias se shkruar e elektronike. Ka qene nje artikull i gjate, ku flitej per "gazetarucet dhe gazetareshat". Dhe vetem nje muaj me pare, ne seminarin mbareshqiptare per gjuhen standarte ai ka shprehur opinionin se gjuha e njehsuar, megjithe gegnishten e toskerishten, duhet te jepet si lende e pare ne gjimnaze. Robert Zhvarc asnjehere nuk i ka tejkaluar kopetencat e tij te perkthyesit. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe gjithmone eshte degjuar me deshire dhe vemendje se cfare me teper do te "huazoje" dhe do "rrembeje" prej linguisteve, vetem e vetem per te sjelle gjuhen e huaj sa me ngroht ne shqip. 



(Publikuar me 10 Dhjetor, 2002 17:51)

----------


## Sokoli

Robert Zhvarc (Schwarz) eshte perkthyesi me i mire qe ka Shqiperia (ne te gjalle) i kryeveprave boterore ne Ship.

Ndersa me i miri qe ka prape Shqiperia por qe perkthen nga Shqipja ne gjuhe te huaja eshte Robert Elsie.

Cuditerisht, tingellima e shkronjave shqipe qenka lidhur ngushte me fatet e 2 Roberteve.

Qe te dy te huaj... Qe te dy me shqiptare se vete shqiptaret...

----------


## Pentesilea

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pervec perkthimeve te lartpermendura, zoti Robert Shvarc ka bere dhe shume perkthime te shkrimtareve te shquar shqiptare te 50 viteve te fundit nga gjuha shqipe ne gjermanisht, si Ismail Kadare, Dritero Agolli, Gaqo Bushaka, Rexhep Qosja, Hydajet Beqiri etj. 
> 
> 
> ...



Kete artikull e kam lexuar dhe tek "Albania". Por te nesermen gazetari kish bere nje sqarim, ku i kerkonte ndjese zotit Hydajet Bajri qe ne vend te emerit te tij padashur kish vene mbiemrin Beqiri.
Mua c'eshte e verteta me erdhi mire qe emri i Deti Bajrit ishte perkrah emrave te tjere (shok klase mo, forumi pra)

Keshtu ti Dita

Gjithe te mirat nga Pente dhe Gezuar Vitiriun

----------


## Pentesilea

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pervec perkthimeve te lartpermendura, zoti Robert Shvarc ka bere dhe shume perkthime te shkrimtareve te shquar shqiptare te 50 viteve te fundit nga gjuha shqipe ne gjermanisht, si Ismail Kadare, Dritero Agolli, Gaqo Bushaka, Rexhep Qosja, Hydajet Beqiri etj. 
> 
> 
> ...



Kete artikull e kam lexuar dhe tek "Albania". Por te nesermen gazetari kish bere nje sqarim, ku i kerkonte ndjese zotit Hydajet Bajri qe ne vend te mbiemerit te tij padashur kish vene mbiemrin Beqiri.
Mua c'eshte e verteta me erdhi mire qe emri i Deti Bajrit ishte perkrah emrave te tjere (shok klase mo, forumi pra)

Keshtu ti Dita

Gjithe te mirat nga Pente dhe Gezuar Vitiriun

----------


## palidhje

Dikush pak ma nalt tha që Robert Shvarci asht i huej. Deshta veç me plotësue që kjo s'asht e vërtetë - Shvarci asht qytetar shqiptar! Kjo asht njisoj si me pasë thanë dikush që Bill Clinton asht irlandez veç pse t'parët e tij kanë ardhë pej Irlande.

Kurse për Robertin tjetër - Elsie-n, puna qëndron ndryshe. Elsie ashtë përnjimend kanadez, punon e jeton në Gjermani e shqipja asht vetëm njana pej gjuhëve me t'cilat shërbehet e vepron.

T'fala e t'mira,
Labeati

----------


## Brari

O palidhja..shume me lidhje fole..pergezimet e mija..
Ndroje at emer...e vere..Litari ose Konopi....lol.


Vitiriun dhe une ju a uroj juve..Dites..Pentes etj..

----------


## Dita

Postuar me pare nga Pentesilea





> Kete artikull e kam lexuar dhe tek "Albania". Por te nesermen gazetari kish bere nje sqarim, ku i kerkonte ndjese zotit Hydajet Bajri qe ne vend te emerit te tij padashur kish vene mbiemrin Beqiri.
> Mua c'eshte e verteta me erdhi mire qe emri i Deti Bajrit ishte perkrah emrave te tjere (shok klase mo, forumi pra)
> 
> Keshtu ti Dita
> 
> Gjithe te mirat nga Pente dhe Gezuar Vitiriun




Korrigjimi shume me vend *Pente*. Falemnderit qe e bere!!!

GJithe te mirat edhe nga une dhe perzemersisht Gezuar Vitin e Ri  :buzeqeshje: 


Edhe ty *Brar*........Gezuar Vitin e Ri!


Dita!

----------


## peshkatari

Robert  Shvarcin e kam njohur personalisht dhe kam jetuar vetmine e tij te madhe te lene ne harrese nga Qeveria Shqipetare keto 12 vjete qe nuk ka dashur te dije per asnje nga figurat e medha qe kane nderuar kombin Shqipetar. 
 I uroj me gjithe zemer dhe une jete te gjate Presorit, por me nje lutje qe te rikthehet tek perkthimet e veprave te medha sepse vetem ato e lartesuan ate ne piedestalin e gjuhetareve me te mire Shqipetare.
 Ndersa Qeveritaret dhe njerezit pa dinjitet do te vine e do te ikin me shumice ndersa ai do te mbese perjete me vepren e tij qe nuk po arrin ta botoj dote sepse shtepite botuese nuk e botojne pa para dhe ai nuk don ti lutet askujt qofte edhe qeveritareve tane qe gjoja e nderojne vetem me nje urim te thate ne pervjetorin e tij.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Robert Shvarc eshte rritur ne Shqiperi e jeta e tij aktiviteti letrar e gjithshka eshte shqiptare ndaj ate e kemi e do e mbajme shqiptar!I njoh qe te dy Atin dhe te Birin, Edvinin e iu uroj jete te gjate e suksese tjera ne krijimtari sepse sa me shume te jape Robert Shvarc aq me shume fiton kultura jone kombetare!Ky kolos i ka bere te flasin shqip kryeveprat e kultures boterore te cilat kane qene ushqim i rralle per shqisat shqiptare ne vitet e realizmit socialist kur qeme te detyruar te gelltitnim gjithfare letyrash,vetem nje ndalese te letersia gjermane apo tjera  nga perlat boterore qe na i shqiperoi mjeshtri yne munden te na mbajne shpirtin gjalle!Vetem karakteri i tij i rralle e natyra e thelle studiuese e mbajti gjalle e larg intrigave makbethiane te Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve ku mediokerit qe e drejtonin kete Lidhje donin ta hanin te gjalle sepse ishin zilepsur nga suksesi i tij!Mjeshter jete te gjate!Edvin pershendetje!

----------


## Puhiza

Eshte vertet i paarritshem. E perdor gjuhen me nje mjeshteri te tille saqe jam e sigurte se dhe vete autori i origjinalit do ia kishte shume ziline. 
Personalisht, shtangem para perkthimeve te tij dhe humbas pas fjaleve qe aq shume jane harruar te perdoren nga ne te rinjte sot...
Respekte per Profesorin e Nderuar!

Ps. Per Kolin: Naimi ka pas nje goxha ide te qarte per ate se cdo te thote te jesh shqiptar e te ndihesh i tille. Te rekomandoj ta lexosh e do shohesh se Roberti eshte vertet shqiptar.
Sindqerisht Puhiza

----------


## dodoni

Nuk ka rëndësi nga kam ardhur: Unë jam tiranas - Robert Shvarc nderohet me titullin "Qytetar nderi i Tiranës -  


 TIRANE, 1 Shkurt/ATSH-Kristi Pinderi/.- "Nuk ka rëndësi nga kam ardhur: Unë jam tiranas", u shpreh mjeshtri i përkthimit të shqipes, Robert Shvarc, të Shtunën ,kur Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës, Edi Rama, i dorëzoi titullin Qytetar Nderi i qytetit ku ai jeton prej 60 vjetësh . Në katin më të lartë të një ndërtese në qëndër të Tiranës ku u zhvillua ceremonia e dhënies së titullit "Qytetar Nderi i Tiranës", merrnin pjesë personalitete të njohur të artit dhe të kulturës shqiptare. Shkrimtari i njohur Dritëro Agolli, duke përshëndetur këtë ceremoni tha se, "Robert Shvarc e ka shtyrë Shqipërinë drejt Evropës, sepse ia ka hequr provincializmat dhe anakronizmat, ndërsa e ka ndihmuar letërsinë shqipe të shprehet me shprehje dhe forma të reja". Ndërsa Kryebashkiaku Rama duke i dorëzuar titullin e lartë pohoi se, "sado e madhe të ishte ceremonia, ajo do të mbetej modeste në raport me përmasat e veprës së tij". "Për të nderuar ndihmesën e tij të shquar në fushën e letrave si përkthyes i shkëlqyer dhe shqipërues i shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj botërorë, në shërbim të lexuesve mbarë shqiptarë duke lartësuar dhe pasuruar vlerat e gjuhës sonë amëtare", ishte motivacioni i titullit për mjeshtrin e përkthimit Robert Shvarc. Robert Shvarc, konsiderohet në Shqipëri si një shqipëronjës i pakrahasueshëm i cili bëri të flasin shqip personalitete të letërsisë botërore si, Erih Maria Remark, Goethe, Heine, Schiller, Brecht, Tucholsky, Weinert, Fallada, Remarque, Zweig, Ai përkthyer në gjuhën gjermane prozatorët e njohur shqiptare si, Ismail Kadare, Dritëro Agolli, Rexhep Qosja (Kosovë). Shvarc është nderuar më 26 Maj të vitit 1995, nga Presidenti gjerman, Roman Hercog, me titullin "Kryqin e Meritës", e njohur si dekorata e parë e Gjermanisë për Vendet e Lindjes. /f.n/
2003-02-01

----------


## heret a vone

Shvarci u bë Mjeshtër i madh

Admirina Peçi

Dje e nderuan me titullin Mjeshtër i madh. Megjithatë ai prej kohësh ndihej i tillë në shijet e të gjithë lexuesve që i vlerësojnë përkthimet e tij. I qetë, si gjithmonë me sytë depërtues e disi të shpërqendruar, u ngjit të merrte medaljen që presidenti i republikës Alfred Moisiu, i kishte akorduar për rolin e tij të madh në fushën e përkthimit. Pa u zgjatur shumë, ka mundur të japë një shuplakë për ata që nuk e respektojnë gjuhën shqipe, një falenderim për ata që e mësuan të donte shqipen dhe një premtim se në ditët e ardhshme do të punojë më shumë për të sjellë në shqip vlera të reja. 

Mjeshtri i madh

Kishin ardhur shumë miq dhe adhurues të përkthimeve të Robert Shvarcit mbrëmë në odeonin e madh të Qendrës Ndërkombëtare të Kulturës, aty ku personaliteti i kulturës shqiptare, përkthyesi mjeshteror i letërsisë gjermane, u nderua nga Presidenti i Republikës me titullin Mjeshtër i Madh. Ky titull prej Presidentit Moisiu është firmosur që në dhjetor të vitit 2002, pas propozimit të botuesve shqiptarë. Titulli iu dorëzua, në prani të Ministres së Kulturës, përkthyesve dhe personaliteteve të kulturës, nga Sekretari i Presidentit z.Filip Rrumbullaku. Vetë Shvarc, perkthyesi i shkëlqyer dhe shqipëruesi i shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj botërorë shprehu mirënjohje për njerëzit që e mesuan të donte gjuhën shqipe. Ndiej respekt të veçantë për nënën time që është nga Elbasani dhe për pedagogët e mi që më mësuan e më servirën bukurinë e shqipes, e cila të krijon hapësira të përkthesh nga çdo gjuhë. Jo më kot është shembull i Iliadës dhe Odisesë së Homerit,- tha Shvarc duke shprehur edhe shqetësimin e tij për atë që po ndodh sot në gjuhën shqipe. Shvarc akuzoi mediat, se janë pikërisht ato që po e shkatërrojë gjuhën shqipe, duke mos treguar kujdesin e duhur për ta mbrojtur nga fjalët e huaja. Ndërsa me përkthimet duket se është ende herët për tu ndarë. Do të mundohem të jap akoma. Puna ime nuk ka mbaruar. Unë kam qenë i sëmurë këto kohë, por mendoj se tani e tutje do të sjell të tjera përkthime që i vlejnë shijeve të lexuesit shqiptar,- tha Shvarc. 

Me autorët e mëdhenj

Emri i tij është shndërruar prej vitesh në një simbol të gjuhës gjermane në Shqipëri. Në vitin 1995, kur përkthyesi i njohur u nderua nga ambasada gjermane në Tiranë me çmimin "Kryqi i meritave gjermane" shumë prej përkthyesve dhe personaliteteve të kulturës e vunë në dukje këtë fakt nëpërmjet opionioneve të tyre. Robert Shvarc ishte mes të parëve njerëz të kulturës shqiptare që arriti ta merrte këtë titull pikërisht në fushën e përkthimit. Gjithashtu ky titull është dhe i pari që presidenti gjerman i asaj kohe akordoi për një figurë të shquar të vendeve të Lindjes. Pas titullit që presidenti i Shqipërisë, Alfred Moisiu, i akordoi përkthyesit të njohur mbrëmë, dhe titujve të lartpërmendur, qëndrojnë një varg i gjatë librash të përkthyer nga gjuha gjermane në shqip dhe anasjelltas. Mes këtyre librave, që janë ndër më mjeshtërorët, vlen të përmenden: "Tre shokë", "Harku i Triumfit" , "Asgjë e re nga fronti i Perëndimit", "Shkëndija e jetës" apo "Obelisku i zi" nga Erih Maria Remark; "Çifutka e Toledos", "Fransisko Goja" nga Lion Fojtvanger; "Zhozef Fushe" nga Stefan Cvajg dhe novela të Bertolt Brehtit, "Nëna Kurajë dhe fëmijët e saj", "Kënga e një nëne gjermane", "Ditët e Komunës", "Arturo Ui", "Pushkët e nënës Karrar", "Opera për tre grosh", "Baali"; nga Heinrich Hajne: "Gjermania, përrallë dimri"; nga Gëte dhe Shileri: "Poezi dhe balada". Ndërsa mes autorëve shqiptarë që ai ka përkthyer në gjuhën gjermane janë: Rexhep Qosja, Dritëro Agolli, Gaqo Bushaka,Ismail Kadare, Hydajet Beqiri etj.

----------


## Brari

Her Vona   thx per kte njoftim.

Me kujtohet kur shikonin filma dikur ne Shqiperi dhe dilte emri i Robert Shvarc...
Thoshja ..cdo jet ky si gjerman..
Tani po mesojme me shume per gjith ata njerez qe kan punuar per te pasuruar kulturen shqiptare.

Ne kulturen personale te sejcilin nga ne eshte puna e palodhur e ketyre mjeshtrave te medhej..
Kete ne nuk e kuptojme sa duhet.
Sot Shqiperia po pronesohet privatisht..

Blend Gonxhet e Fino-Angjelat e  Malaj- Marselat  hajduta .. kane pronesuar ne kohe rekord Miljona Dollare e mijra hektar te Tokes se atdheut me nji kontribut  xero ne krijimin dhe progresin e ketij Atdheu  dhe ata KRIJUESIT e atdheut e MJESHTRAT e PUNES  kane ngelur me gisht ne Goje e shyqyr qe marrin nga nji Flet Lavderimi me te cilen u ngrohet zemra por me te cilen nuk blehet Benx (benxi blehet me cuarje vajzash 13 vjece ne Selanik e Milano)..nuk blehet apartament modern qe ata te punojne te qete  ne punen e tyre fisnike (apartamenti blehet kur je minister socialist e me nji tender fut ne xhep nji milion dollare)..nuk blehet bilet avioni me shku ne Krete e Paris..( bileta blehet me miljonat e fituara nga Magazinat e mallrave pa Dogane ) ..nuk blehet as nji drek ne nje lokal luksoz ( ato dreka i shijojne deputetet bark derra  te PS me dashnoret e tyre)..
Megjithate ata gezohen edhe me flet Lavdrimi e dekorata..e  premtojne se do vazhdojne ashtu GRATIS te punojne per popullin e tyre..


Jete te gjate Shvarcit e gjithe ketyre RILINDASVe tane te gjalle.. 


.......

----------


## forever

me duhet te njoftoj lajmin e hidhur...mungesa e tij do te ndjehet shume, stili i tij dhe pasuria artistike kane per te jetuar gjate

Robert Shvarc 1933 - 2003 - Sot, me 25 Prill 2003 u nda nga jeta perkthyesi dhe shqiperuesi i shkelqyer, Profesori Robert Shvarc. I dashuruar nga lexuesi shqiptar, mjeshtri Shvarc na ka dhuruar ne nje shqipe mrekulluese veprat e Remarkut, Markezit, Cvajgut, Gëtes, Kishonit etj. I nderuar si "Qytetar nderi i Tiranes", "Mjeshter i Madh i Punes", dhe me "Kryqin e Merites", mungesa e tij do te lere nje hapsire qe nuk mbushet dot kollaj. Respektin dhe ngushellimet tuaja mund ti lini ne kete teme/homazh per te ndjerin

----------


## dikeafajtore

> _Postuar më parë nga forever_ 
> *
> mungesa e tij do te lere nje hapsire qe nuk mbushet dot kollaj. 
> *


Ndaj te njejtin mendim me ty.

----------


## Dita

Lajm i hidhur!

Nje humbje e madhe per familjen dhe per lexuesin shqiptar.


Qe ne moshe te vogel e mesuar me emrin e tij, kur prinderit benin dallim ne blerjen e librave te perkthyer sidomos nga gjermanishtja. 
"Jo, kete liber jo, nuk e paska perkthyer Robert Shvarc. Kete po, se e ka perkthyer Shvarc...."


"Tre shoket" shqiperuar prej Tij ka qene libri i pare qe kam lexuar prej Remarkut e qe me ka lene mbresa te thella ne shpirt. E respekti per Te me eshte rritur edhe me gjate leximit te cdo libri shqiperuar prej Tij e Ai ka mbetur i mberthyer ne kujtesen time ashtu sikurse edhe autoret e personazhet e librave te lexuar. 








> _Postuar me pare nga forever_
> 
> mungesa e tij do te lere nje hapsire qe nuk mbushet dot kollaj





Ngushellimet me te sinqerta per familjen e shqiperuesit tone te madh Shvarc!

----------


## wittstar

Kam patur rastin ta njoh ne maredhenie pune Robert Shvarcin.
   Kemi biseduar disa here mbi tema te ndryshme.
   Atehere une kisha nje interes te madh per gjuhen gjermane dhe Robert Shvarcin e shihja si shembull,shpresoja qe nje dite ta mesoja gjermanishten po aq mire sa ai.
   Nje dite po flisnim per letersine e hebrenjve dhe ai me permendi nje veper
  te autorit hebre Stephan Heym,me sa di une vepra e pare e atij autori e titulluar 
" The Hostages,A Novel" te cilen gjermanet e perkthyen 

 "Der Fall Glasenapp".

  Pasi me tregoi dicka me pasion per ate liber ju luta te ma huazonte qe ta lexoja dhe une.Pash se reagoi me shume ndjeshmeri sikur ti kisha kerkuar dicka te shtrenjte.Kjo me habiti pasi ne pune librash ishte ne pergjithesi xhomert.Ne ate moment nuk e kuptova sjelljen e tij por kur me vone e lexova vete ate liber e kuptova reagimin e Robertit kur ma huazoi librin.
 Ai liber flet per pushtimin e nje vendi te lindjes nga nazistet gjerman.Te cilet pershkruhen si shume mizor.Por qe sfidohen nga nje personazh i rezistences i cili duke pare vdekjen ne sy tallet me ta pa nderprere.
" Ky liber ka nje vlere te vecante per mua " me tha, " prandaj te lutem ruaje me kujdes".

Pas renies se mureve te Berlinit e pashe perseri kur vajta ne Shqiperi.
Po punonte vetem fare ne nje shtepi botuese ku me pare kish qene rrethuar nga shume kolege qe ashtu si dhe une e donin dhe e nderonin shume.
Me foli gjithe kohen per Davidin,te birin qe e kish ne Nju Jork.

 Te kujtoj me respekt dhe dashuri Robert Shvarc.
 Kam kenaqesi qe kam mundur te te njoh

 Wittstar

----------


## wittstar

Dua te shtoj edhe njeherre ketu se jam shume i gezuar qe kam njohur Robert Schwarz,
    si dhe hebrenje te tjere te talentuar ne Shqiperi.Njerrez te mire.
    Ndryshe nga keta hebrenjte e Gjermanise.Egoiste te medhenj vetem per veten mendojne.
    I cova nje mesazh te parit te Hebrenjve ne Gjermani Paul Spiegel nuk me ktheu asnje pergjigje.Ndoshta mendon se c'do gje qe nuk ka te beje direkt me cifutet nuk eshte problemi i tij.
   Mendoj se ketu ne Gjermani duhet perseri nje katarsis, Ne menyre qe gjermanet te kujtohen se jane gjermane dhe hebrenjte te mos harrojne se jane hebrenje,ne menyre qe bota te mos
  ta harroje historine e saj.

   Qofte i levduar kujtimi i Robert Schwarz


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++
From things unpublished
        " Une pashe se ata ishin egersuar sepse flisja ne gjuhen e tyre qe ishte me teper gjuha ime sesa e tyrja.Ata filluan te behen agresive,por une nuk i ndihmoja dot.Gjentileca ime nuk arrinte deri aty sa te harruar per hater te panikut dhe corroditjes se tyre nje gjuhe qe e kisha mesuar qe femi." Author Wittstar

----------


## FLORIRI

Robert Shvarc ishte njeri prej tyre qe beri te flasin shqip mendje te ndritura si Erih Maria Remark,Stefan Cvajg .... etj.Kam lexuar dikur ne nje reviste te vjeter qe ne mos gaboj titulloheshe  ""NENTORI"" nje pjese te librit "Asgje te re nga fronti perendimit",me ka mahnitur me teper menyra se si ishte pershtatur ne shqip se sa perlat kuptimplote te Remarkut.Robert shvarc meriton te konsiderohet nje nder me te medhenjte e letrave shqipe.

Kam degjuar qe personalitetin e tij e karakterizonte nje ironi babaxhane dhe dashamire gje teper e vlefshme dhe normale per natyren e nje edukuesi si ai.Witsar eshte e vertete kjo apo me kane genjyer?

kur ndahen nga jeta njerez te tille fatkeqesia nuk i perket vetem familjes por te gjithe atyre qe vleresojne durimin,punen,modestine dhe zgjuarsine e tij.

----------

